
Ask HN: What is your perspective about the future of your society? - gls2ro
I’m not completely sure my question belongs here or if my english helps me to explain what I am looking for.
But it is creating for me some anxiety almost every day for at least 1 year, maybe more.  
And I want to hear some perspectives&#x2F;opinions different than what I read in the news or online articles about this subject:<p>_How to you see the future?_ (as human society, democracy, rights,… ). I’m asking this in general not just for US or a specific country in EU.<p>I want to know what other people are thinking. It might be that I am wrong. For sure my understanding of the world is limited so things are escaping from my overview.<p>I’m interested in perspectives that are not directed to criticism&#x2F;judgement of what happened. 
But more like an imagination exercise of how the world might be, why it would be like that and how do you prepare for it.
======
gls2ro
I'm thinking that maybe I could share my current train of thoughts (where “c”
= cause and “e” = effect) as an example.

Hypothesis: There are a lot of nationalists movements that are starting to be
more vocal and get supporters.

If they start to gain momentum (c1) then the countries will fall back to
seeing their interests first (e1).

So it follows that they will protect first national/local businesses and then
focus on international deals (c2).

In this case the flow of money starts to be slower (e2).

So the push for innovations and creativity will suffer a pressure at least
from lack of investments (c3).

And from this it might be that the advancement of the IT into automation and
being integrated part of almost all of live aspects it might slow (e3).

Less startups, less focus on innovation from companies, less research (c4).

In this case then we will have less benefits of 21st century (e4) (free
movement, vacancies, talking about happiness, learning a new programming
language …) and more focus on efficiency and pragmatism.

Now if this is the case than I have to think in what direction should I start
preparing myself so that I get the most probable best future. I'm in IT doing
a combination of development, product management with focus on teams and
prototyping ideas.

Is the best preparation to keep learn a new framework/programming language? Or
is it getting deeper into what I already know? Should I learn more how to work
in physical world?

A lot of questions and the answer for them - at least for me - resides in how
do I foresee the future.

edit: formatting

------
sharemywin
Unfortunately the "greatest generation" is gone and we have to relearn the
mistakes they made for ourselves.

~~~
gls2ro
Ok, let's assume that your hypothesis is:

> the "greatest generation" is gone

What are the effects of this for the future in your opinion? And I'm asking it
with a background focus on trying to understand what might be the possible
development for the IT.

edit: formatting

~~~
sharemywin
I meant to post my comment in the gorbachev discussion.

